# Poop stuck to Vent



## dottygolding (May 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the Talk Cockatiels so please excuse me if I do anything wrong/out of the ordinary. 

I adopted two male cockatiels about 4 months ago. The rescue said they are between 1-3 years old. My grey boy is named Buster and my yellowish/white is Charlie. After going to the vet I found out that Charlie is indeed fairly young but Buster is older than the rescue thought but both are healthy. 

Unfortunately, today I noticed Buster had funny looking poop that looked more liquidity than normal and then I noticed that he has some sticking on his bottom. Everywhere I have read suggested going to the vet with urgency (since it is sunday i cannot). I live an hour from my avian vet and this week is my last week at work so i wont be able to take time off. I am thinking that maybe it is diarrhea and maybe feed him rice? i really dont know . I am moving down south soon so my tiels will be road-tripping it with me this coming up weekend. Today i fed my boys scrambled eggs, arugula, sprouts, some avi cakes, they have millet, and some whole grain organic cereal. The arugula is new. I introduced it yesterday. Buster is grinding and acting a little sleepy but honestly i cant really notice any odd behavior. Any thoughts??? I am very nervous and want to be the best bird mama i possibly can so any suggestion would be extremely appreciated! 

Thank you so much for taking the time to read my thread!


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

sometime's my girls poop goes watery for a bit. when that happens i usually just make sure she eats dry food and monitor how much water she's drinking as well as make sure there's nothing stressing her out. 
the poop stuck to him might have just happened when he was perching on something or climbing after just having pooped and got it all over his butt. same thing happens to my tiel when she spends the day napping. 

if the poops don't go back to normal in a few hours to a day after getting him on dry food i'd suggest going to a vet. but there's still all 3 parts of the droppings visible, which indicated it could just be consuming a lot of water or something scary is nearby in my experience. 
road tripping is probably gonna cause some stress so expect watery poo from that


----------



## dottygolding (May 11, 2017)

Thanks so much much for the reply! Really calmed my nerves. I just gave him dry food and the poops are all better. He is back to having a clean vent, phew! thank you thank you


----------

